# wing chun in movies



## kickflip (May 25, 2015)

hi if you've ever seen wing chun in movies, would u say its acurrate to how it is for real? maybe not for the palm strike sending guys flying lesson lol but the general use of the moves yeah. i 1st herad of wing chun from a movie the prodigal son. later saw more wing chun related films like ip man and warriors 2. i think prodigal son has the best wing chun scenes.


----------



## KPM (May 25, 2015)

No.  A typical street fight or self-defense encounter is over quickly and the moves used are relatively simple.  Neither of those factors make for exciting fight scenes in movies!


----------



## kickflip (May 25, 2015)

yeah i had the feeling that it was a little over the top but still based on wing chun yeah. i used to do karate before but lost intrest and theres something about wing chun that i like. i also do long distanced running aswel.


----------



## paitingman (May 25, 2015)

Older wing chun movies such as prodigal son do a great job of showing some more mainland style wing chun. 
While trends in kung fu cinema and choreography have changed, you can still notice the difference when compared to the Ip Man movies.


----------



## kickflip (Jun 6, 2015)

theres something about that simple but effective style, its kind of cheeky in a way lol like u cant touch me. I would like to use kicks aswel for the work out and flexibility but I rarely see kicks in wing chun, its like they dont want to risk it and stick to low kicks instead.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jun 6, 2015)

kickflip said:


> theres something about that simple but effective style, its kind of cheeky in a way lol like u cant touch me. I would like to use kicks aswel for the work out and flexibility but I rarely see kicks in wing chun, its like they dont want to risk it and stick to low kicks instead.


===

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wing chun jas plenty of kicks
Yuou what you need


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jun 6, 2015)

Vajramusti said:


> Wing chun has plenty of kicks



Absolutely! 
WC legs/kicks are practically a system all by themselves. Anyone who says WC has little or no legs/kicks needs to look closer...study harder...stay longer...


----------



## geezer (Jun 6, 2015)

kickflip said:


> theres something about that simple but effective style, its kind of cheeky in a way lol like u cant touch me. I would like to use kicks aswel for the work out and flexibility but I rarely see kicks in wing chun, its like they dont want to risk it and stick to low kicks instead.



As a rule, you are correct. WC favors low, close and efficient kicks over higher, longer range kicks. Some sifus have imported more long-range high kicking methods, but that's not really what we are about. If I wanted to do that kind of kicking, I'd probably cross train in a system specializing in it. But the fact is, I'm quite satisfied with the challenges presented by the WC I already train!


----------



## kickflip (Jun 6, 2015)

theres no wing chun locally,  about over an hour by train. its awkward for me as I like wing chun. locally we have karate,  tae won do, kickboxing and wrestling.


----------



## ice84 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ip Man and Sherlock holmes


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2015)

Would you guys consider the choreography in Rapid Fire to be a hollywood representation of WC?  I remember the fight scene between Al Leong and Brandon Lee and thinking it was very different than any fight scenese I'd seen up to that point.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 10, 2015)

Steve said:


> Would you guys consider the choreography in Rapid Fire to be a hollywood representation of WC?  I remember the fight scene between Al Leong and Brandon Lee and thinking it was very different than any fight scenese I'd seen up to that point.




It's been years since I've seen it so I checked out the fight scenes on youtube to see what you were referring to.
To me, the fight scene between Lee and Leong looked like someone trying to imitate WC, rather than someone actually trained in it.

Having said that, I really liked Brandon Lee in that movie, the fight scenes were unique and fun to watch.


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 10, 2015)

Steve said:


> Would you guys consider the choreography in Rapid Fire to be a hollywood representation of WC?  I remember the fight scene between Al Leong and Brandon Lee and thinking it was very different than any fight scenese I'd seen up to that point.


It's funny you mentioned that movie. That's what I first thought of when I seen this thread ..I just watched it recently. That's probably why.


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kwan Sau said:


> Absolutely!
> WC legs/kicks are practically a system all by themselves. Anyone who says WC has little or no legs/kicks needs to look closer...study harder...stay longer...


I learned a kicking form "Sap Lop Gerk Fat". From my first Sifu. Anyway does your system have this form? We spent a lot of time on kicking. Funny cause now I only use one kick two ways. The front push or nut kick. I don't like to kick much anymore. Physically it's harder these days.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jun 11, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> I learned a kicking form "Sap Lop Gerk Fat". From my first Sifu. Anyway does your system have this form? We spent a lot of time on kicking. Funny cause now I only use one kick two ways. The front push or nut kick. I don't like to kick much anymore. Physically it's harder these days.



Hi jake. I'm not familiar by that term you mention...but perhaps by another term. Can you describe it more? Is it a form performed in the air or on a dummy or...?


----------



## yak sao (Jun 11, 2015)

I had never heard of it either.
I found this on youtube.


----------



## Marnetmar (Jun 11, 2015)

Sap Lop Gerk Fat originates from Gu Lao Wing Chun.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2015)

Steve said:


> Would you guys consider the choreography in Rapid Fire to be a hollywood representation of WC?  I remember the fight scene between Al Leong and Brandon Lee and thinking it was very different than any fight scenese I'd seen up to that point.



I believe what Brandin Lee was using in Rapid fire was a combination of Muay Thai and Jeet Kune Do, which is why it looked a little like Wing Chun


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kwan Sau said:


> Hi jake. I'm not familiar by that term you mention...but perhaps by another term. Can you describe it more? Is it a form performed in the air or on a dummy or...?


Me either. I just know it as the kicking form. I looked through my old notes to get the technical name for it . Figured i might impress someone with the Chinese terminology.


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 11, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I believe what Brandin Lee was using in Rapid fire was a combination of Muay Thai and Jeet Kune Do, which is why it looked a little like Wing Chun


It made for good entertainment whatever it was. I like the movie. For a late 80's early 90's movie it was pretty good. I also remember I liked Perfect weapon. IK it's Kenpo but it's got those 
quick handed action packed fight scenes in it like Rapid fire.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jun 11, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> Anyway does your system have this form?



No. Not like that. We have a gerk jong form though.


----------



## KPM (Jun 12, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> Sap Lop Gerk Fat originates from Gu Lao Wing Chun.


 
Not that I'm aware of.  My guess is that it is Lee Shing lineage.  The video actually notes it as Ip Man lineage.  So, given confusion between Gu Lau and Ip man.....strong possibility of being from Lee Shing!  ;-)


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 13, 2015)

KPM said:


> Not that I'm aware of.  My guess is that it is Lee Shing lineage.  The video actually notes it as Ip Man lineage.  So, given confusion between Gu Lau and Ip man.....strong possibility of being from Lee Shing!  ;-)


The Lee Shing lineage is the only other lineage I've seen it done. My lineage I learned it from apparently came from Chan Wah Shun. Wasn't that IP Man's teacher too? Here's my First Sifu's bio
Donald Fling eWingChun. I've never cared to much about origin or history, but rather effectiveness and practicality.


----------



## geezer (Jun 13, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> The Lee Shing lineage is the only other lineage I've seen it done. My lineage I learned it from apparently came from Chan Wah Shun. Wasn't that IP Man's teacher too? Here's my First Sifu's bio
> Donald Fling eWingChun. I've never cared to much about origin or history, but rather effectiveness and practicality.


 
Not to sure about that Bio. Jake briefly showed me his SNT form. Looked pretty much like IP Man lineage to me. The few differences looked pretty minor.  I know Jake was also exposed to a bit of HFY, and is now doing DTE. Anyway, he's all about functionality which makes him a fun guy to train with. If it works, cool. If not, try something else. But don't waste time arguing about who's lineage has the biggest _Snake Engine!_


----------

